# Grind with high RPM shifting.



## TinySpools (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! I have a 2014 LT manual with the 1.4T for what it's worth. I get what sounds like gears grinding whenever I shift from first to second at high RPM's/heavy acceleration. I know it isn't my technique as I am no noob to driving standard. It's only in this gear change and under high demand. It sticks into the gear but when I slap it in, it gives a less than pleasant noise. Anyone know anything special about this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They all do it. The stock fluid is to blame. 

If you live where it doesn't get down below 20F often in winter, change the transmission fluid for Amsoil 75w-90 gear oil. 

If it does get quite cold in the winter, go for the Amsoil Synchromesh. Nearly everyone that has used the fluids reports a huge improvement in shifting.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone used Royal Purple Synchromax in the Cruze?

It might be a little thin. I think it is designed for manuals that are spec'd for ATF like the Mazda M5OD in Ford light trucks.

My Amsoil guys at the O'Reilly nearby could get me products out of some Amsoil distributor in East Texas next day, but they have all moved on to new careers. Their replacements are.....well, they mean well but they are not like the earlier countermen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Private Message XtremeRevolution to get a quote on AMSOil products here.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a poor trans design, but changing the fluid is a good work around.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The transmission design is fine - GM just went with a very thin fluid to reduce internal friction losses as a fuel economy measure. Unfortunately the fluid is so thin that it takes too long to disengage the gears when shifting under load.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> Private Message XtremeRevolution to get a quote on AMSOil products here.


A friend of mine still has an Amsoil connecton. Uses their products exclusively in his EBR 1190. He is incredibly particular about things like lubricants(esp now that EBR is defunct and parts availability is a mystery) so his choice is high praise for that line of products.

I would just prefer to be able to get the product same day. I didn't care for RP the first time I used them but CVT scooter guys swear by it in the final drive assy.


----------



## TinySpools (Mar 19, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> They all do it. The stock fluid is to blame.
> 
> If you live where it doesn't get down below 20F often in winter, change the transmission fluid for Amsoil 75w-90 gear oil.
> 
> If it does get quite cold in the winter, go for the Amsoil Synchromesh. Nearly everyone that has used the fluids reports a huge improvement in shifting.


Thanks for the info. Living in upstate NY, it does get quite cold quite often so I'll look into replacing with Synchromesh. At least it isn't an individual problem with my car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Has anyone used Royal Purple Synchromax in the Cruze?
> 
> It might be a little thin. I think it is designed for manuals that are spec'd for ATF like the Mazda M5OD in Ford light trucks.
> 
> My Amsoil guys at the O'Reilly nearby could get me products out of some Amsoil distributor in East Texas next day, but they have all moved on to new careers. Their replacements are.....well, they mean well but they are not like the earlier countermen.


Royal Purple users also experienced issues and the fluid burned up just as fast as the OEM. The 2 options Amsoil has and proper fill amount fixes the issue.


----------



## TinySpools (Mar 19, 2015)

After looking at the how-to (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html) it says the same thing about Royal Purple not being as ideal as AMSoil. I'll have to pick some up for a nice little project. I don't like my car with less than 5k miles to have problems like this.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

TinySpools said:


> After looking at the how-to (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html) it says the same thing about Royal Purple not being as ideal as AMSoil. I'll have to pick some up for a nice little project. I don't like my car with less than 5k miles to have problems like this.


It's the design of the M32 transmission combined with the very thin OEM fluid. GM pushed too hard in this case to improve fuel economy on paper but didn't take into account the real world impact of the thin fluid.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My cobalt would always grind at high rpm shifting as well. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've sold over 200 changes of MTF to Cruze and Sonic owners with M32 transmissions. Every single one of them praised the shift quality and a few were so amazed that they signed up to be dealers themselves. That's the kind of difference it makes. Many of them also ended up with AMSOIL after trying RP and Redline's options. 

AMSOIL Synchromesh and AMSOIL 75W-90 GL-4 are your options. Fill your M32 for 2.5 quarts of either one and replace every 45k. Use Synchromesh if you operate frequently under -20F as jblackburn noted. 

AMSOIL Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30

AMSOIL Manual Transmission & Transaxle Gear Lube 75W-90

The members of CruzeTalk overwhelmingly recommend AMSOIL's options because they work excellently and last longer than anything else they've tried.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine does the same thing. I'll be getting some Amsoil.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Mine does the same thing. I'll be getting some Amsoil.


Ditto. Awesome info.


----------

